# Wooden Wrist Watch Plans



## Capacity Workstation

So I just got engaged and I was thinking of the groomsmen gifts. 
I was looking online and came across a picture of a wooden wrist watch.
I was trying to find a pattern for it and couldn't find one anywhere.

Do you think it was done on a scroll saw?

If anyone knows how to do one of these could you message me and let me know or where I can find a pattern.

Thanks.


----------



## Corbin3388

Good luck with that. You would be better off buying them

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Capacity Workstation

Corbin3388 said:


> Good luck with that. You would be better off buying them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yes, but I kind of wanted it to be that much more meaningful, then just a purchase.


----------



## jessica12345

*hi*

Its a nice idea .... ?


----------



## cibula11

Those are nice. I found this when I searched: http://www.steebar.com/Plans/Plans89.html

However, at $120 I would say those watches are well priced.


----------



## Capacity Workstation

Yes, I think You're right!


----------



## mackem

No idea about plans C.W., but I
sure would like one for myself. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## GeorgeC

Obviously you are going to have to purchase the movement. You might contact the movement manufacturer to find out where to find plans.

George


----------



## frankp

Maybe I'm crazy but I don't think those would be hard to do at all. The face itself would be the only difficult part, the rest is just some fairly simply scroll work and small bore drilling followed by delicate sanding, which is time consuming but not hard to do at all. Hell the band itself can be easily made from a single 3/8 x 1.5 inch piece of scrap wood.

Looks like a great idea for a groomsman's gift to me, though I suspect it would be "cheaper" to just buy them if they're only $120. I guess it depends on how many groomsmen you're planning on having. One or two might not be too bad but 6 would be a heck of a dent in the wallet. If you have a lot of guys then a couple jigs and some time might be well worth it.


----------



## Snugitup

*Wow!*

Those are beautiful! I'd like one for myself too! If you find some plans for them, you should post them here in the forum. That would be a really meaningful groomsmen's gift, as well, I think. Good call.

Beyond the scrollwork and the faces, how complex is the latch on the back? That's another area I could see getting tough, but you could always use prefab hardware from a jewelry store or something, I suppose.


----------



## DannyT

the link cibula11 posted has the plans for the watch

Order #WRIST-1 . . . . . . . . . . .wrist watch plans . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$7.50

they also have a precut kit without movement for 34.95.
finished band was 49.95 without movement.

the 72mm inserts are 6.95


----------



## mdntrdr

DannyT said:


> the link cibula11 posted has the plans for the watch
> 
> Order #WRIST-1 . . . . . . . . . . .wrist watch plans . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$7.50
> 
> they also have a precut kit without movement for 34.95.
> finished band was 49.95 without movement.
> 
> the 72mm inserts are 6.95


 
That plan is for an 18" long, with 2-3/4" insert. :blink:

Might be able to learn something from the plan for making wrist size tho. :smile:


----------



## frankp

DannyT said:


> the link cibula11 posted has the plans for the watch
> 
> Order #WRIST-1 . . . . . . . . . . .wrist watch plans . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .$7.50
> 
> they also have a precut kit without movement for 34.95.
> finished band was 49.95 without movement.
> 
> the 72mm inserts are 6.95


I don't mean to be rude, but that's not even close to the same design for the watch. The band and bezel/face are completely different and it doesn't look nearly as nice, in my opinion.

It might give you some good ideas how to make the parts, but I doubt it will be especially helpful if you want a design like the one the OP is looking at. And who in the world needs an 18" watch? I know I have skinny wrists but a comfortable watch for me is only about 9" or so. That's an insane size. I guess they figure that after about 1.5" at either edge near the face the band should be the same size and just adding or removing extra links for an appropriate length.

As for the clasp/buckle, I think that would be almost as easy as the other band pieces or you could use a metal one pulled from a cheapo watchband bought at a CVS or something.


----------



## jstange2

Corbin3388 said:


> Good luck with that. You would be better off buying them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Isn't the whole idea of this forum "DIY Woodworking"?

I don't have anything to help you but I think wood watches would be an absolutely insane groom's gift.


----------



## Corbin3388

Yup it sure is but let's be realistic. Unless your very skilled and properly tooled up those would be insanely time consuming, expensive and at best the movement would be crap. 
Know why we don't build our own cars? Exactly for the same reason and those of us who have will testify that you rarely get out what you've put in.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## frankp

Corbin3388 said:


> Yup it sure is but let's be realistic. Unless your very skilled and properly tooled up those would be insanely time consuming, expensive and at best the movement would be crap.
> Know why we don't build our own cars? Exactly for the same reason and those of us who have will testify that you rarely get out what you've put in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


He's not talking about building the movement, as far as I can tell, just the casing and the band. The movement on the OP's post is clearly a pre-fab design intended to fit in different shells.

Just because you don't get something monetarily the same by building yourself doesn't mean you don't get back what you put in... there's more to it than just money. I would expect you'd realize that if you've built cars as a hobby and are a woodworker.


----------



## Corbin3388

Im just comparing my groomsmen to his (sorry). Mine were and still are a bunch of knuckle heads who wouldn't know a Hublot from a klock kit watch if you hit them in the face with em. I totally understand the value of making something yourself but at the same time I'm realistic about value/cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Capacity Workstation

frankp said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but I don't think those would be hard to do at all. The face itself would be the only difficult part, the rest is just some fairly simply scroll work and small bore drilling followed by delicate sanding, which is time consuming but not hard to do at all. Hell the band itself can be easily made from a single 3/8 x 1.5 inch piece of scrap wood.
> 
> Looks like a great idea for a groomsman's gift to me, though I suspect it would be "cheaper" to just buy them if they're only $120. I guess it depends on how many groomsmen you're planning on having. One or two might not be too bad but 6 would be a heck of a dent in the wallet. If you have a lot of guys then a couple jigs and some time might be well worth it.


I apologize for not responding sooner, I've had a lot of projects that needed to get finished, and pretty much been supper busy. 

I have 5 groomsmen plus my self. 
So 6 total. It would be a dent in the wallet.


----------



## Capacity Workstation

jstange2 said:


> Isn't the whole idea of this forum "DIY Woodworking"?
> 
> I don't have anything to help you but I think wood watches would be an absolutely insane groom's gift.


That's what I thought as well.
You know, I think I'm just going to take some scrap walnut and give it a go... after I finish my newest build. (I'm building a vocal booth for my home recording studio.)


----------



## jstange2

Capacity Workstation said:


> That's what I thought as well.
> You know, I think I'm just going to take some scrap walnut and give it a go... after I finish my newest build. (I'm building a vocal booth for my home recording studio.)


I would love to see some progress pics, but would be just as happy with some finished product.


----------



## Capacity Workstation

frankp said:


> He's not talking about building the movement, as far as I can tell, just the casing and the band. The movement on the OP's post is clearly a pre-fab design intended to fit in different shells.
> 
> Just because you don't get something monetarily the same by building yourself doesn't mean you don't get back what you put in... there's more to it than just money. I would expect you'd realize that if you've built cars as a hobby and are a woodworker.


Definitely not trying to make the movements.
Just the band abd the housing for the movements.


----------



## Capacity Workstation

jstange2 said:


> I would love to see some progress pics, but would be just as happy with some finished product.


I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## dogislander

*wooden wrist watches*

I would also like to know if there are any plans for making these watches. Please keep me in the loop! Best Wishes, Tim Wittman


----------

